# 2000 GXE squeek with tire rotation



## Mackavity (May 23, 2011)

I've seen this type of problem posted elsewhere, but haven't found any resolutions posted.

I have a 2000 Altima GXE with close to 100,000miles on it and there is a squeak or chirp sound that seems to occure in sync with tire rotation. The sound is almost like the squeel from rubbing 2 pieces of soft rubber together.

It seems to be coming from the front, probably left wheel. Some times it isn't noticable at all other times it's quite loud, but I have not been able to correlate it with any activity. Sometimes it will go for an hour long drive, other times it will quit, or start, during a drive. When it's audible it will happen wheather I'm going incredibly slowly all the way up to highway speeds.

The car has been doing it on and off for 50,000+ miles (as long as I've owned it), through multiple sets of tires, brakes, serviceings, allignments, etc... at this point I'm not to concerned about the safety, but it just started again and annoys me... I've looked around under it but not taken anything apart (I'm not averse to it, I've re-built motorcycles, just haven't done it on cars, suggestions on where to look would be usefull).

If anyone has any suggestions, comments, or has run into this before, I would appreciate it.


----------



## br1ancos (Jun 1, 2011)

It's the hubcaps. I've got a 2000 Altima as well, and those things squeaked like crazy. At first it was just the front right, but soon enough the front left started doing it too. I talked to a buddy whose wife had the same car and she had the same problem. Because they are screw-on hubcaps, the screw mechanisms break after a while which loosens the hubcap and makes it squeak when it rubs against the wheel. I'd say find new hubcaps or just do what I did and go on the steelies.


----------

